

The Anglican Probabilistic Programming System - jonnybgood
http://www.robots.ox.ac.uk/~fwood/anglican/index.html

======
j-pb
This is super cool, have you thought about turning it into core.probabilistic?
It's definitely a great paradigm clojure is missing.

I'd love to see a talk on it :D

------
chris_wot
What's with the name?

~~~
xopher
It is probably a joke as Anglicanism (Church of England, Episcopalian for
Americans) is Via_media (i.e. the middle way between Catholicism and
Protestant theologies), this is the middle path between Church and Venture.

~~~
chris_wot
That's so obscure, I love it! Kind of fits with the programming paradigm
(ducks).

